# 1689 & Communion



## Matthew1344 (Sep 29, 2014)

All saints that are united to Jesus Christ, their head, by his Spirit, and faith, *although they are not made thereby one person with him,* have fellowship in his graces, sufferings, death, resurrection, and glory; and, being united to one another in love, they have communion in each other's gifts and graces, and are obliged to the performance of such duties, public and private, in an orderly way, as do conduce to their mutual good, both in the inward and outward man.

What are they saying?


----------



## earl40 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes the easiest explanation is found in the sentence before. Though we are "united to Christ" we are not the person of Jesus.


----------



## eqdj (Sep 30, 2014)

The language came from the Savoy Declaration of Faith
Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------

